# big gar fish



## creekrocket (Jul 19, 2009)

do any of yall ever get the big gar that you shoot, mounted? I thought they might look pretty good. Oh yeah; what do yall do with all the carp that you get? Do you actually eat them?


----------



## Hard Core (Jul 19, 2009)

Heres one a friend got mounted.


----------



## holton27596 (Jul 20, 2009)

The walmart in valdosta used to have a mount in there that was really sharp, a gar chasing a bream around a stump.


----------



## creekrocket (Jul 21, 2009)

*fish mount*



Hard Core said:


> Heres one a friend got mounted.


That does look pretty cool. I'd like to have a mount like that. Do you have any idea of the cost for a fish that size to mounted?


----------



## Hard Core (Jul 21, 2009)

$1000 bones or so, it was 7' plus and 210lbs. The pic doesn't do it justice.


----------



## stu sailers (Jul 22, 2009)

who is the boy in the picture. He looks like a the guy on Little people big world


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 22, 2009)

Awesome mailbox!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jul 23, 2009)

i want to get a longnose mounted with a arrow goin down through his back.... i think it would look pretty dang cool


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 23, 2009)

I've thought that one of those coal-black longnoses would look good mounted.


----------



## Cottontail (Aug 28, 2009)

Thats a purty mount .


----------

